# Cannot generate reports in FSRM



## KJackson50 (Nov 8, 2012)

I cannot generate reports on a particular drive when using FSRM. The error message is as follows "The report generation task failed with the following errors: Error generating report job with the task name 'FSRM_Report_Task{0d1c6073-4028-4da7-8335-3f465dcdc18d}".

We've restarted the server, and checked the disk for errors and nothing. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------

